# Areca 1300 SAS HBA



## Matty (Feb 24, 2011)

Just checked the release notes of 8.2 and found this svn change:
http://svn.freebsd.org/viewvc/base/stable/8/sys/dev/arcmsr/arcmsr.c?view=markup&pathrev=215825

It says: 
Update to vendor release 1.20.00.19.

Bug fixes:
  * Fixed "inquiry data fails comparion at DV1 step"
  * Fixed bad range input in bus_alloc_resource for ADAPTER_TYPE_B
  * Fixed arcmsr driver prevent arcsas support for Areca SAS HBA ARC13x0

Many thanks to Areca for continuing to support FreeBSD.

does "Fixed arcmsr driver prevent arcsas support for Areca SAS HBA ARC13x0" mean the driver does support it now? or it's fixed to prevent it from supporting? :S


----------

